# Olympic pentathalon horses



## BlairandAzria (25 June 2012)

One of my friends will be competeing in the modern pentathalon, and shamefully I realised I know very little about it. Having done a bit more research about it I was pondering the horsey aspect of it...

 From a horsey perspective, who provides the horses? How are they found? I presume they must all be of a similar age / standard / competition level? 

Would you let your competition horse be used for Olympians in the pentathalon?


----------



## Karran (25 June 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing!

If I had a horse I'd let it go! Then I can say I own an Olympic Standard horse! (Probably close as I'll ever get!)


----------



## Xander (25 June 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			One of my friends will be competeing in the modern pentathalon, and shamefully I realised I know very little about it. Having done a bit more research about it I was pondering the horsey aspect of it...

 From a horsey perspective, who provides the horses? How are they found? I presume they must all be of a similar age / standard / competition level? 

*Would you let your competition horse be used for Olympians in the pentathalon?*

Click to expand...

Having seen some of the competitors riding in Beijing - not in a million years!


----------



## galaxy (25 June 2012)

Xander said:



			Having seen some of the competitors riding in Beijing - not in a million years!
		
Click to expand...

100% agree!!  Was shocking 4 years ago!  Most of them couldnt even keep their bums in the saddle in canter!


----------



## stencilface (25 June 2012)

Xander said:



			Having seen some of the competitors riding in Beijing - not in a million years!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, I would only lend them my horse is only the brits were riding him!


----------



## cowboylover (25 June 2012)

I was shocked as well, looked dreadful and the horses seamed testing at times as well.


----------



## mil1212 (25 June 2012)

A forum member has a group of horses going to london to be used for the pentathalon, i think they have changed the rules a little since beijing! I *think* she said they had been trialled by a british team for some other competition to test worthyness, but they wont be ridden by the brits at the olympics.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 June 2012)

They are supposed to be graded show-jumpers (can't remember what grade) reasonably schoolmastery types. They was an article on here a while ago about sources good horses but I can't remember what it said  There was many complaints made after Beijing about the horses not being up to the standard they should have been. 

I am a big fan of the modern pentathalon (help run the uni one up here) and the brits have a really good record and training scheme, it helps that a lot come through pony club and uni riding clubs, other countries tend not to have such a strong riding background more of an athletics one and learn to ride late. I have seen some awful riding last time I watched it on telly I think it may have been the world champs. The men were getting cricket scores.


----------



## Xander (25 June 2012)

Looking on the bright side - the monitoring is bound to be better at London. So, if a horse is hopping lame/being messed about it won't be allowed to continue.

I thought the riders drew lots for their horses though? Didn't realise that the Brits (good riders, I think) wouldn't be able to ride some of them, so do they have pools?


----------



## BlairandAzria (25 June 2012)

OOh very interesting thanks.  My friend has grown up riding, her parents have horses, doing pony club and she point-to-points!  She'll be a force to be reckoned with im sure!

I didnt realise some of the horses would be excluded for the british team though, i too was under the impression that the competitors drew lots (or something) for their mounts!


----------



## Fools Motto (25 June 2012)

I'm pretty sure that at Beijing they did indeed draw lots. 
I also ''think'' I've heard somewhere, that Hartpury are in charge of supplying the horses?? How true that is though, I don't know.


----------



## silu (25 June 2012)

I really do hope it isn't like the disgusting spectacle in Hong Kong. I couldn't believe it when there were horses used again by other riders when obviously lame as a result of their 1st rounds. Know nothing about modern Pentathlon other than what disciplines are involved, but I think the same horses were used by maybe 3 or 4 different riders? I very much doubt I will watch the riding phase at this years Olympics, ok the husbandry of the horses will hopefully be much better but think it very unlikely the standard of riding will have improved enough to make it enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Fools Motto (26 June 2012)

The general riding was so bad, I don't think there is any video evidence of the event now.. 
Good luck to the horses this year.


----------



## Mike007 (26 June 2012)

A friend is supplying 3 horses for this . All the horses have been trialed. More for honesty than ability. I dont think that one showjumping round ,even with a complete numpty could do anything like the damage that a hunter hireling has to face. This particular yard has been supplying horses for Modern Pentathlon ,for many years. I know that these horses will do their best to look after whoever is lucky enough to draw them. I wish them all well.


----------



## labruyere (26 June 2012)

if i understood what went on in 2008....

the issue was not with *monitoring* so much

the issue was with the *rules *of MP

ie _if they don't finish the round and exit on the horse they are eliminated from the whole competition_

.. this led to more than one, obviously unsound horse, 
being remounted and 'forced' to complete the course

apologies if that is not the correct interpretation of the rules, 
but that was what was stated several times in the commentary

if it is true, 
*its the rules that need changing*

i also cannot understand why _these _"riders" 
are permitted to remount and continue after a fall

given the introduction of all of the 
'H&S gone mad' into the other equestrian events


----------



## TrasaM (26 June 2012)

I watched one of the world tour type competitions recently and I think the top 3/4 got to pick their horse. The rest drew lots. There was one clear round in the jumping!


----------



## Oldenburg27 (26 June 2012)

Elite sports horses is supplying them or so they say!!

Good luck with that as they could not find me a horse and had many problems with them!!


----------



## D66 (26 June 2012)

We let a MP rider have a practice on our "honest as the day is long" ex racer.  Wouldn't have got his C test.


----------



## Odd Socks (26 June 2012)

I hadn't even thought about where the horses were coming from. I knew they were drawn for but just hadn't really occurred to me that someone would have to supply them.

I didn't see any of the MP at Beijing but will definitely be on the look out for any suspect behaviour this year!!


----------



## mil1212 (26 June 2012)

Oldenburg27 said:



			Elite sports horses is supplying them or so they say!!
		
Click to expand...

yes, they are, i think they are supplying 7 horses and go down to london for the duration to look after them.


----------



## unlimited10 (26 June 2012)

my friend was at the trials for elite sport horses when the people came to assess the horses. those that were presented ranged from a novicey 6 yo who was jumping discovery/1.05 at the time to a grade a 1.20m school mistress - the horse that the assessors liked the most was by no means the easiest, however he was the flashiest. my friend said that the grade or rideability of the horses wasnt really a factor - they were looking for big ones, small ones and some inbetween in order to cater for every rider. i'll be interested to see which horses they send, as i think their stallion was meant to be going... i shall definitely be watching!!


----------



## Odd Socks (26 June 2012)

But if they draw lots and they have small, medium and large size horses, what happens if someone the size and stature of mark Todd gets a horse the size of Headley Brittania????


----------



## Samuelissimo (26 June 2012)

Ah, yes, the usual HHO mis-information-fest!  
Firstly, LOCOG does not allow pentathalon suppliers to use their horse's selection for publicity purposes, so if Elite is doing this, they will get their wrist's slapped - usual LOCOG control freakery!  

The horses have been chosen from a variety of locations.  I know of 4 locally that have been selected.  Not graded, but good jumper/schoolmasters of various types and sizes. There was a selection trial about 2 months ago.

One of the reasons LOCOG does not want publicity is to ensure riders don't sneak off to some yards and practice on selected horses, as this would be unfair.  
In terms of on the day, my understanding is that riders do not get to choose but are supplied a suitable horse with a short period to get accustomed to it. Some of the horses selected will not compete, but will be used for riders to practice.
I would expect it to be very different from Beijing, where the problem was the lack of equestrian resources created real problems.  There is quite an active pentathalon circuit in this country and a good pool of schoolmasters to choose from.  Hopefully the competitors will get good practice sessions beforehand.
I will be going to watch the three I know in the women's final.
Mike 007, I suspect we know the same yard....


----------



## Laafet (26 June 2012)

Well I know of one horse that is going, only because I know the breeder of the horse and they've been told. Sourcing suitable horses of a similar standard must be quite hard really, unless you get a bunch of hunt hirelings who are pretty much used to any sort of rider.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (27 June 2012)

Samuelissimo said:



			Ah, yes, the usual HHO mis-information-fest!  
Firstly, LOCOG does not allow pentathalon suppliers to use their horse's selection for publicity purposes, so if Elite is doing this, they will get their wrist's slapped - usual LOCOG control freakery!  

The horses have been chosen from a variety of locations.  I know of 4 locally that have been selected.  Not graded, but good jumper/schoolmasters of various types and sizes. There was a selection trial about 2 months ago.

One of the reasons LOCOG does not want publicity is to ensure riders don't sneak off to some yards and practice on selected horses, as this would be unfair.  
QUOTE]

I could tell you somethings that would make your hair turn grey ( but i wont as i dont want to get band) The horse have more than likey come from 
European Sports Horses, Carron Nicol Rumor Stud as thats where all her horses come from. 

Click to expand...


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 June 2012)

Oldenburg27 said:





Samuelissimo said:



			QUOTE]

I could tell you somethings that would make your hair turn grey ( but i wont as i dont want to get band) The horse have more than likey come from 
European Sports Horses, Carron Nicol Rumor Stud as thats where all her horses come from. 

Click to expand...

OOOOh now im very curious!!

Click to expand...


----------



## PolarSkye (30 June 2012)

Oldenburg27 said:



			Elite sports horses is supplying them or so they say!!

Good luck with that as they could not find me a horse and had many problems with them!! 

Click to expand...

Elite Sports Horses may be supplying some of them, but not all . . . an acquaintance of mine has had her mare selected - private home.

Have to say that having watched the debacle that was the men's showjumping phase in Hong Kong four years ago I wouldn't send them a seaside donkey.  The quality of riding was appalling.

P


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 June 2012)

Elite must be providing some, and clearly arent worried about keeping it a secret - they have it on their website!!

I would imagine that even if the competitors know exactly which horses are selected, unless they get the chance to ride them, there isnt much advantage to be gained? but then i really dont know enough about it!!


----------



## cruzing (3 July 2012)

Panama Sports Horses UK will be providing horses to the London Olympic Games Modern Pentathlon Competition This yard also provided horses for th 1952 Olympics.

Saw this when looking to book the gallops!


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 July 2012)

Samuelissimo said:



			In terms of on the day, my understanding is that riders do not get to choose but are supplied a suitable horse with a short period to get accustomed to it.
		
Click to expand...

Horses are allocated based on a simple draw, nothing else.
Riders then have 20 minutes to warmup and are only allowed to jump a maximum of 5 practice jumps before competing on the course.

Now I dont know about you lot but if I was handed a totally strange horse that I knew nothing about, had just 20 mnutes and 5 jumps to work it out and then had to jump a 1.20mtr (foxhunter) course I dont thing my riding would look too great either.


----------



## SaharaS (3 July 2012)

Friend went with a couple of hers to the trials & literally hundreds of horses went. Some or all of it was at Hartpury and the lady who had asked her to come with the ten that she took was meant to inform her by the end of the following week...in reality it was a good 8 weeks of agonising before she hada  vague idea that he would be going as a competition horse or purely as a back up if others failed the vet. Her horse is now thru the trials and seems to be selected to compete and tho she will apparently get paid quite nicely for it, she won't be allowed to go with her horse. This is where i would run a mile. The boundaries seemed to change from what the owners providing horses were told initially tho what has transpired so far has not been anywhere near as tempting. I would atleast expect to be allowed to go with my own horse, even if it was merely to look after it if i wasn't allowed to 'groom' for my own. Really pleased for her but I for one would find it incredibly uncomfortable..I'm not even sure from what she has said if she is aware it is most likely not a Brit who will be riding it...hope all come home unscathed mentally & physically!


----------



## Mike007 (4 July 2012)

The horses will be fine,even if they get a complete duffer riding. I have long suspected that horses in MP regard it as an easy day out with endless entertainment possibilities.


----------



## SaharaS (4 July 2012)

Mike007 said:



			The horses will be fine,even if they get a complete duffer riding. I have long suspected that horses in MP regard it as an easy day out with endless entertainment possibilities.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..thinking of it this way, puts a whole new perspective on it! Will we be placing bets on random grazing opportunities..I know many an immaculately behaved competition horse with a hidden & wicked sense of humour..this must be the real translation of the rich rewards on offer!


----------



## Happy Horse (4 July 2012)

A friend of mine is providing one horse. He'll certainly have fun with anyone incompetent!


----------



## Bernster (4 July 2012)

PaddyMonty said:



			Horses are allocated based on a simple draw, nothing else.
Riders then have 20 minutes to warmup and are only allowed to jump a maximum of 5 practice jumps before competing on the course.

Now I dont know about you lot but if I was handed a totally strange horse that I knew nothing about, had just 20 mnutes and 5 jumps to work it out and then had to jump a 1.20mtr (foxhunter) course I dont thing my riding would look too great either. 

Click to expand...

Exactly !


----------



## madeleine1 (4 July 2012)

not sticking totally to what you have all been saying but i like to think that i can get on most relatively well schooled horses and ride a nice novice dressage test which is all i can do on mine even tho she is better then that. i realise im a dressage rider at heart and not a show jumper but i suspect that they will in preparation be riding a lot of differant horses and altho you would do better with more time, horses are horses and if you ride to that horse then you may not have a perfect round but it cant be horrific if the horses are anything near a school master or mistress. 

i love to see this section ( not the 2008, that was awful) as it can show how well the rider relates to horses and understands them.

as others have said i think even if i didnt get to go into warm up ring or see the performance i would want to be with the horse in the stables and for the time before and after. my horse is happier with me as company and i wouldnt want to add any stress to her life she didnt need. 

good luck to all our riders and pentataloners


----------



## finbarrk (4 July 2012)

I wonder what kind of money do the owners get for the use of their horses?


----------



## Happy Horse (8 July 2012)

finbarrk said:



			I wonder what kind of money do the owners get for the use of their horses?
		
Click to expand...

None


----------



## finbarrk (9 July 2012)

Happy Horse said:



			None
		
Click to expand...

Serious?


----------



## SaharaS (9 July 2012)

My friend was initially told about £2000 - £3000 for the three ish weeks he was needed... this was plus 4* hotel accommodation for her, tickets etc , all his show rugs numnahs boots etc plus his accommodation, feed,hay transport..i think they originally said works out about 200 a day give or take~i think this was to make up for expenses and work missed etc BUT gradually it decreased..to her not having tickets.. not having accommodation... her supplying feed, hay, so guessing the money will be more like £200 and that will prob have to be to cover transport... and she prob won't get to keep his rugs/ numnahs etc... this was for competing horses and those acting as standbys.... something tells me "none" is the correct answer to that question.. and she was told this simply to get her to  donate the horse..I dare say SOMEONE will be getting all the lovely bonuses.. probably whoever is in charge of sourcing them. rather sad really..I certainly wouldn't be donating my horse for free at my expense if i wasn't allowed to go with him..feel rather sad for her as she took so much time off work to do the trials and really put herself out..much to the annoyance of her boss-now ex boss


----------



## Truly (10 July 2012)

I very much doubt anyone sending their horses is worried about getting paid.

Your one horse owner that sends their horse is probably just happy to be able to say they own an Olympic horse lol.....and a dealer that is sending horses is thinking about the extra value added to the horse so they can sell to someone saying it's an Olympic horse


----------



## Saf (10 July 2012)

Like Mike007 said our friend is supplying three horses they are all out competing BS and doing very well. I used to test jump them not easy when you have never ridden them before but thats what these athletes have to do. I still have some sponsor stuff given to me by an english rider who rode my horse in 2001  Good luck to all the horses and riders x


----------

